# re labelling woven tags replacement of size labels



## scpy27 (Jan 12, 2010)

hi

I have ordered some woven labels to sew onto a blank shirts.

What I am trying to avoid is having to incorporate the sizing (XL, M, S) as part of the branded woven label.

That is, I would like to get hold of blank shirts that have a size label independent of the usual information (Gildan Hanes etc etc).

Am I asking too much or shall I get the blanks, rip the tags out of them, sew in branded woven label plus the size label? Or pay for woven labels with the sizes incorporated in them (a little pricey at the mo)

the alternative may be to sew the branded label on the fron tof the shirt and leave the sizes along with the gildan, hayes info in the shirt

I would be realy interested in hearing if anybody else used a different process or thought of another way of relabelling shirts.

D


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

using existing size labels is a good strategy and will save you some money from having them incorporated into your woven labels.

Most if not all of these double labels is one continuous label folded over. So snip the top brand label off, either before or after you have opened up the stitches attaching the label to the shirt, insert your own label, and resew.


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Why don't you use the woven labels, and the screen print the sizes right underneath the woven label? 

Your screen printed should only charge you for one screen as they just tape off the other letters...


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah my whole clothing line has imprinted next tags. All I do is snip off the manufacturers tag than what's left is the sizing. 
Topsy - awesome name by the way


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

I would stay with the existing size labels if you can---or you can go on ebay (or just google) and get inexpensive stock size labels. Try to stay away from putting sizes on your logo label---if you sell out of one size, you will have to do expensive logo + size orders again. The same is for care labels if you have several different compositions of garments---try to get cheap stock, if you can.


----------

